# Ear cropping twice??



## apollo1 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just had my apbt's ears cropped a few days ago. I showed my vet a pick of a what I would like, but i dont think the vet did a great job and their longer than i would have liked them to be. Is it possible to crop and shape them again since its so new, or should i wait a little bit? Seeing as he's gonna be my best friend for the next 10-20 years, I really want them to look right and fit him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would go back immediately before they heal why put him through the healing only to do it again. sooner would be better IMO, but just know they sometimes do look longer when they are pups and as there heads fill in as they mature the crop can look shorter later on. Do you have some pics? would love to see.


----------



## Peyton (Dec 27, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I would go back immediately before they heal why put him through the healing only to do it again. sooner would be better IMO, but just know they sometimes do look longer when they are pups and as there heads fill in as they mature the crop can look shorter later on. Do you have some pics? would love to see.


She's right on the money. I was in the same boat as you once, contemplating getting a shorter re-crop, but decided not to after doing some research.

A dog's ears are like its paws and tail: they're the first to grow, so they look disproportional and large compared to the rest of the dog's body. Over time, the dog will "fill out" and grow into them.

A year and a half later, my dog's ears look perfect with her body and I'm glad I didn't get a re-crop. So unless they are just ridiculously too long, I wouldn't bother with a re-crop.


----------



## apollo1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to post pictures in the morning to see what yall think before I do anything.


----------



## apollo1 (Feb 23, 2012)

The vets I spoke with all said to wait at minimum two Weeks, because of the anesthesia.


----------



## apollo1 (Feb 23, 2012)

I know the head will grow into them but I still feel like they're too long, n not shaped right what I wanted. I haven't seen alot of young pup cropped ears n then pics when they're older so I don't know what to think. What do you think??


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

its like a show crop ..... they will definitely look more proportional when your pup gets older but I don't see them being too long.... it's just a different length crop.

look around at pics and you will see plenty that have show crop style and look great.

in the end it's your choice so wish you well


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

'not shaped right' really comes down to what shape YOU had in mind. I don't think they will look long once he grows into them (but then again, I really dislike short crops, so I am not the one to ask) How short were you hoping for? Did you show the vet any pics of what you wanted?
Keep in mind that any time you put a pup/dog under, there is risk, so you need to consider that while weighing your options.
Good luck, he is very cute.


----------



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am in the same boat you are.. I did the same thing.. Told my vet how i wanted her ears.. Showed pics and everything.. I went back to pick my pup up and flipped out.. They look too long and not what i wanted.. But the vet reassured me that she would grow into them.. I dont think im going to get them recropped because she is miserable and i refuse to put her through this again.. You can see my pics on here titled "ear crop"..


----------



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

Titled "cropped ears"..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ears look fine to me and personally wouldn't put my dog through anesthesia again or the pain. I am all for cropping but if he's a pet and your not showing him then what's the point of putting him under again and the pain? JMO...Regardless if you are showing then he has a show crop and looks fine


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

They are a little long for my style personally but I agree I wouldnt put her under again to re do them , im sure she will grow into them and you will get used to them , shape wise they arent bad and they look clean. I have a boy I had to do a shorter crop on it , I hated it when it was done but have grown to like it and he has grown into the look. Atleast the lines look clean and not hacked at, give it time to heal. If your set on going shorter Id do it ASAP dont make her go through healing only to have to start over.


----------



## Peyton (Dec 27, 2011)

I say leave them alone. They stand up perfectly! A dog's ears aren't made to be cropped twice, and they'll probably look worse the after second time because your dog doesn't have enough bell left for a vet to work with.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't ever put a dog through a 2nd crop, but especially not when it is a nice job like that one. Thats a really nice crop.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the ears came out beautiful!


----------

